# The Witcher Nightmare of the Wolf: Netflix gibt Detail zum Animationsfilm bekannt



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Nightmare of the Wolf: Netflix gibt Detail zum Animationsfilm bekannt*

						Der Streaming-Dienst Netflix hat in einer kurzen Beschreibung auf seiner Webseite Informationen rund um den geplanten Animationsfilm gegeben. So wird es dabei nicht um Geralt von Riva gehen, sondern um seinen Mentor.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Nightmare of the Wolf: Netflix gibt Detail zum Animationsfilm bekannt*


----------

